# how many fish is too much ?



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Have a 70-75 galllon tank how many fish is too much for it... I know ya don't want a heavy amount of fish due to the biological load on the system... We have a Eheim 2215 canister filter system and I do a 30-40% water change every couple weeks, and check water levels after a couple days of water changes..

Here is what in my tank, 
1 red tiger oscar
1 blood parrot
1 yellow lab
1 hap blue mori dolphin
1 jack dempsey
2 chinese algea eaters
1 reg pleco

Ya I know it a bit of a odd mix, but they all get along and have been together since babies the oscar and parrot tried bulling the jack but he showed them and that was it everyone keeps to them selves now.... Is that to many fish for my tank, or can I get more or not a good idea ?

Thanks for your help Rob


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Eventually those fish will outgrow that tank and you will be forced to rehome some/all or buy a much larger tank. The question is when...

answer:
fish find any physical touch to be extremely stressful. Near touches are less stressful, but still stresses them. Stress will end in death... So my advice is that if the fish can get away from each other without nipping or near misses then you have time. If there is some chasing and nipping already (or attempts at nipping) then you are already out of time and the addition of more fish could be a disaster.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hmmm, well the oscar and blood parrot went after jack as they thought they were king of the tank kinda thing ya know... And he nipped em both really good too, now they stay clear away from each other... There is lot of room if someone is chasing another out of there territory... Jack usually hides in the far back right corner and if someone is in his area he'll chase em away but they don't fight or bite at one another just him "defending" his terriotry kinda thing...

Also how much of a bigger tank would be needed for these guys ? Tank we have now is 48Lx18Wx19H


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

A 6', 180 gallon is the minimum I would try this sort of thing in.


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

Also you may want to start doing the water changes every week as Os especially are very messy.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well so far no one is really "messy" but the parrot moves a lot of the stones and stuff around.....


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

how big is each fish?


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

blood parrot 4"
Oscar almost 4" or so
Dolphin and Yellow lab 2" or so 
Jack dempsey 6" or so
Chinese algea eaters 2" at most
Pleco about 4 "

These are just guessing too.... Give or take a bit for measurement


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well if its a common pleco those get massive and are poop machines. I didn't mean messy as in they move stuff i ment they create large amounts of waste compared to other fish their size.


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

The Oscar and Pleco, I know for sure, are about to become extremely messy. 
I wouldn't keep either of these fish in a tank under 125 gallons. I've made that mistake in the past. They get so messy around 7" or so that I was having to do heavy vacuuming/50% water changes every other day.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well that's good to know around 7" or so... As of right now the pleco is like 4" he pretty small yet and the oscar is small yet too


----------

